# POKEMON YELLOW VERSION real guide ?



## Xyphoseos (Dec 13, 2019)

Hello, I want to know if this guide of pokemon yellow version is an official guide like this one for SWSH
I know that the game exist since a long and this guide seems to be new


----------



## duwen (Dec 13, 2019)

The only official Pokémon Yellow guide I'm aware of is the original one by Prima ...but as the one you've pictured is a French version it could be legit.


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 13, 2019)

Xyphoseos said:


> Hello, I want to know if this guide of pokemon yellow version is an official guide like this one for SWSH
> I know that the game exist since a long and this guide seems to be new
> 
> View attachment 189821 View attachment 189822




You should check out the publisher (shown on the bottom right of the cover) to see it was official - As @duwen stated the Official English language guide was printed my Prima - this could well be different for the French language guide


----------



## catlover007 (Dec 13, 2019)

I was eable to find the Pikachu picture on the internet:
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=pikachu+s...016/201/7/a/untitled_by_puppelove-daapci9.png

it doesn't seem to be an original version, the Pikachu design is far too modern. You can see this especially on it's head, which is more separated like a human head, unlike the original designs, where the head is more similar to that of an actual rodent.


----------



## Xyphoseos (Dec 13, 2019)

Thank you for all your answer


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 13, 2019)

This one?

https://www.ecureuilnoir.fr/guides-complets/95-GC-SMW-9791097403102.html

Seems to have been published in 2017. This company apparently is making more modern guides for older games for the French-speaking market. Not sure why, but it is pretty nifty. I'd imagine it's not official. Seems to be high quality, but I've never seen one so who knows.


----------

